# Cordless tool storage/organization?



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

I am looking for storage ideas for my cordless tools. I drive a ford van, with shelves and drawers, but none of it seems to work for what I want. My tools all came in soft bags, which can be handy to carry them into jobs, but work poorly to keep things organized. I have a compact 18v drill, an 18v hammer drill, 18v sawzall, 18v circular saw, 18v impact, and a 12v micro drill/driver. I don't want to have to climb up in the van every time I need a tool. Right now I'm keeping all of them in a big rubbermade tote, and just taking in a bagful of what i need. But it seems there must be something better. I don't have a mint to spend, and doubt the boss will chip in much if any. I had thought about building a long skinny plywood drawer, but haven't gotten around to it yet. Sooo, any advice?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm sort of a case guy. If a tool doesn't come in a case, I buy one from the manufacturer.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

i'll check into that.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JTMEYER said:


> i'll check into that.


Look on eBay. For some reason, there seems to often be brand new cases for tools on there. I guess some guys don't like cases, and if they buy a new tool, the first thing they do is sell the case. Be sure to get the case for your specific model number. Generic tool cases suck, unless you're going high-end like Pelican.


----------



## thegoodelectrician (Dec 13, 2009)

I do not care for most of the bags/cases that come with the tools. Mainly because when you use alot of different tools, you have to haul the case in separately. I put my milwaukee m12 kit in the bottom of this box, and then store fasteners in the top. Seems to work out well. I also have a separate tool box that has all my chargers which I plug in when I get to a job. Everyday tools, are removed from their case and put into my tool bag, fastener/tool box. The specialty tools stay in their cases.


----------



## hotblueelectric (Jan 12, 2010)

*tools*

well:thumbsup:


----------



## hotblueelectric (Jan 12, 2010)

*tools*

dewalt:thumbsup:


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

It's a little early in the morning to be smoking crack isn't it?


----------



## hotblueelectric (Jan 12, 2010)

*dewalt*

dewalt bin/box:jester:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I'm sort of a case guy. If a tool doesn't come in a case, I buy one from the manufacturer.


that's right:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Josue said:


> that's right:thumbsup:


Yes your better off with a case for each tool..:thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Yes your better off with a case for each tool..:thumbup:


I've always thought so. Then you can throw all the doo-dads and trinkets that belong with that particular tool in the case also. I tend to throw a pencil in a lot of my tool cases too, since I can't seem to ever have a pencil handy.


----------



## lthelec (Jan 12, 2011)

I use these. Even got its own little trolley


----------



## lthelec (Jan 12, 2011)

Upload picture


----------

